# Do You Have.....



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

We have one!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've got the little Garmin Etrex Vista. I use it all the time in the car and boat. I've also done a little Geocaching with it.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

We have one and love it.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

We have one...we have used it for hiking, camping and Geocaching.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We have one. Besides the car, we also use it in our balloon and on the snowmobles.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I couldn;t live without mine now that I have it.Three things I never thought I wuold have in my life was a wife, cellphone and a GPS unit. I can't live without two of them I will let you guess which. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Nope, we don't.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I've got the little Garmin Etrex Vista. I use it all the time in the car and boat. I've also done a little Geocaching with it.


I've read up on Geocaching and it sounds like a lot of fun. Are you signed up with a forum or weboard that offers clues...? The hubby thinks it would be fun to do but we haven't found a lot going on in Vancouver, Canada re. Geocaching. Might need to research more. Can you provide details, tells us more about this? Sorry OP if this is a little off topic.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Michelle Laurette said:


> I've read up on Geocaching and it sounds like a lot of fun. Are you signed up with a forum or weboard that offers clues...? The hubby thinks it would be fun to do but we haven't found a lot going on in Vancouver, Canada re. Geocaching. Might need to research more. Can you provide details, tells us more about this? Sorry OP if this is a little off topic.


Go to Geocaching - The Official Global GPS Cache Hunt Site and sign up...it's free. You type in your zip code and it will show you all the nearby caches. I'm sure you will find lots nearby. It is also fun to do on vacation since it takes you to lots of out of the way and interesting places.


----------



## hello (Apr 3, 2007)

Im thinking this can be a trick question-but-yes we have a gps-huuby loves it and loves to make wrong turns just to have it recalculate! But I also have a built in gps unit--I can find a bathroom no matter where I am within 2 minutes of arrival-Ha:bowl:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

No, we do not have one, but you have piqued my curiousity!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

No, we don't have one either. When hubby was the driver it was never a problem..he could find his way anywhere....

Me...well lets just say we still can't agree on whether the house is facing east or north....lol Of course the eye roll I get whenever the subject is brought up might have something to do with that!

mary jean


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope. Still rely on those map things (that's why AAA gets my $$ every year -- LOL)


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

We have one!!!!!! Invaluable on our trip away. never will I buy a map again!!!!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

We have 2 in our airplane - one is removeable and I keep telling DH we need to buy the ROADMAP sofware for it! I say let it do dual duty!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes we have one. Geocaching is great.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

We have one!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

No we don't have one (I love map reading - Can take you anywhere even through the country roads!! and I never go out without my A-Z)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

C'mon Steve let us know what this social experiment is all about Are you lost?


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I want one! Verizon has one in your phone which I use when I'm totally lost. It actually works pretty well. (I think I know why you're asking this question.):


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Chaucer and Mom said:


> I want one! Verizon has one in your phone which I use when I'm totally lost. It actually works pretty well. (I think I know why you're asking this question.):


Do Tell! :


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Can someone give Steve directions to the forum please! 
I can't wait to hear what this experiment is about!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It's just a little idea thats bouncing around in this empty California head. I've got an idea brewing that would only apply to GRF members and thats all I'm going to say until I get more responses--lol, see, now I've put it on you guys to get people to respond. God I love micromanagement. LOL


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

sharlin said:


> It's just a little idea thats bouncing around in this empty California head. I've got an idea brewing that would only apply to GRF members and thats all I'm going to say until I get more responses--lol, see, now I've put it on you guys to get people to respond. God I love micromanagement. LOL


OK! I'll keep bumping this post whenever I can...!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Bump 0000001


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Bump 0000002  Come on don't you want to know what this is about!?!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know what you're even talking about lol


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't know what you're even talking about lol


From Sharlin:
_*It's just a little idea thats bouncing around in this empty California head. I've got an idea brewing that would only apply to GRF members and thats all I'm going to say until I get more responses--lol, see, now I've put it on you guys to get people to respond. God I love micromanagement. LOL*_


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll be posting something next week about this---I think it's gonna be fun---waiting for some outside emails.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

sharlin said:


> I'll be posting something next week about this---I think it's gonna be fun---waiting for some outside emails.


Bump 000000w3 :artydude :listen: :headbang2 :thanks:


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

We have one. Love when it's telling you: "off road, drive 1 mile then make illegal u-turn"


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Bump 0000004 :artydude :listen: :headbang2 :thanks:


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Yah, what's up?? Give us the info!! "please"!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

lovestofly said:


> Yah, what's up?? Give us the info!! "please"!!


If you read the thread we are waiting for the OP to tell us. He wanted more answers from members first!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Me and my GPS are patiently waiting.


Hooch


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Me and my GPS are patiently waiting.
> 
> 
> Hooch


DITTO even if I don't have one!! LOL!! I am curious though specially if it can be used for pedestrians (my daughter is useless when it comes to directions) maybe this will help her and encourage her to learn...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Shirley said:


> If you read the thread we are waiting for the OP to tell us. He wanted more answers from members first!


Yep, read the thread and that is what my question was about!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok I am responding! Now what?????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thinking I need one of these. So does my youngest son who took a left instead of going straight two blocks from home and got lost, but we don't have one.


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't have one. Then again I don't go anywhere to need one.


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

Had one on a recent vacation - LOVED it!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

...don't need one. As a male...I always know where I am, and don't need directions.... :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> ...don't need one. As a male...I always know where I am, and don't need directions.... :uhoh: :doh:


AND I just bet you don't read installation instructions either, I always tell DH to think of them as BLUEPRINTS so it doesn't take away from the masculinity.............


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

I've got a GPS...how many more responses are needed?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be posting something after Ryley's Run and see whether or not you guys would be interested in a little adventure.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't have one but I'm definitely interested in a little adventure.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

KatzNK9 said:


> I don't have one but I'm definitely interested in a little adventure.


DITTO!!!


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have one for the car, needs the car or an outlet in the house though because the battery is pure crap. One of those things I thought was stupid until I had it, kind of like my DVR. Now I can't live without either of them.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes we have one. It sits on a shelf!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I have navigation in my car...which I can't live without...but not a portable unit.


----------

